# RIP Shadow



## Izhang (Jul 14, 2010)

Shadow was a 9.5 year old all-black dwarf mix who passed this morning. I'm in New York for an internship so I wasn't able to be with him at his last hour. I wish I could have seen him in his last days. My family, who was looking after him, said he had barely suffered, just lost control of his bowels and the use of his legs in the last two days. 

RIP.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 14, 2010)

Iris, I'm so sorry you lost your Shadow.

Binky Free at the Rainbow Bridge Sweet Shadow.:rainbow:

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## Nela (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm sorry about your loss  RIP Shadow.


----------



## hartleybun (Jul 15, 2010)

:rip: i am so sorry for your loss. binky free shadow.xx


----------



## Izhang (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I am saddened but not devastated by this. I knew it was coming, and he did live a good, long life. 

My parents are going to bury it in our front yard and plant a lychee tree in his honor.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 15, 2010)

we're so sorry to hear of Shadows' passing. Rest in peace little man and binky free. When it's time it's time, but it's never easy to say goodbye to a loved bun. Blessed be.


----------



## cheryl (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss..


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Iris. 
Binky free, Shadow.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 26, 2010)

I am sorry for your loss.


----------

